# Recall



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

here is our first recall!!!! i cant believe the comments people write under the story...
General Motors to recall 2,100 Chevy Cruze models over steering problem | cleveland.com


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

So it happened once and they issued a recall? Hmm odd. It did say they were unable to find a second car with the same problem so I'm considering it a non issue


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

This is the thing about GM, they find a potential problem and address it right away, just to ensure there are no problems down the line. This is an example of being PRO-ACTIVE. Then you get people commenting that it is to be expected of GM. SERIOUSLY?

We had a whole whack-load of Dodge Journeys that we were receiving complaints of the engine cutting out on the highway, or just not starting at all. We had about 10 at one company, and 4 in another. That's 14 coming from one fleet company, that we knew of. All of the vehicles were brought in to Dodge for service, and they couldn't find the problem. These drivers experienced the problem a few times, not just one instance. It took Chrysler MONTHS to admit to a problem and issue a recall.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

luv2cruze said:


> This is the thing about GM, they find a potential problem and address it right away, just to ensure there are no problems down the line. This is an example of being PRO-ACTIVE. Then you get people commenting that it is to be expected of GM. SERIOUSLY?
> 
> We had a whole whack-load of Dodge Journeys that we were receiving complaints of the engine cutting out on the highway, or just not starting at all. We had about 10 at one company, and 4 in another. That's 14 coming from one fleet company, that we knew of. All of the vehicles were brought in to Dodge for service, and they couldn't find the problem. These drivers experienced the problem a few times, not just one instance. It took Chrysler MONTHS to admit to a problem and issue a recall.


You need to do more research on GM's recall history. Case in point would be trucks with the gas tank mounted *outside* the frame rails and the resulting fires and deaths associated. As well as how many *decades* it took them to address the issue.

But back to the topic. Yeah GM of today is much better in this area. I suspect they were wanting to take care of it like Shawn said just in case and before the shutdown.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

We can all agree GM has done some... _odd _things in the past but this is a new GM, hopefully one that cares for it's customers and oversees it's dealers (this was always the biggest problem imo, its the customer facing dealers that make/break deals)


----------



## twin1987 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats nothing, look up the HPFP failures with the jetta tdi, the fuel pumps would literally explode and send metal fragments through the whole fuel system destroying it. VW claims the customers were puttin in gas instead of diesel, and were not covering them under warenty in some caseses and the customer had to foot out the 10k in repair. Of corse VW has redesigned the pump 3 times now and never said anything about it, wonder why cuz they new the pumps were crap lol. They would just not admit the pumps were bad and would not issue a recall. NHTSA opened up a investigation on them last I herd. This is the main reason why I got an eco instead of a TDI. I have not been keeping up on it now, so not sure what is going on anymore.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

I think the one incident actually happened to a member of this forum. I have not had time to look yet, but remember reading a post.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> You need to do more research on GM's recall history. Case in point would be trucks with the gas tank mounted *outside* the frame rails and the resulting fires and deaths associated. As well as how many *decades* it took them to address the issue.
> 
> But back to the topic. Yeah GM of today is much better in this area. I suspect they were wanting to take care of it like Shawn said just in case and before the shutdown.


Side gas tanks was not a recall. It was by design and within NHTSA rules at the time. The gave a voucher to anyone for money off a new truck. 

That being said, all car companies protect themselves from recalls. I'm sure we can find examples of every company doing the same thing. This case looks like they isolated a specific run of vehicles that could have this defect. 2000 cars is 5 days. GM can not afford a safety problem on this vehicle and looks like they being very cautious.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Family0 said:


> Side gas tanks was not a recall. It was by design and within NHTSA rules at the time. The gave a voucher to anyone for money off a new truck.
> 
> That being said, all car companies protect themselves from recalls. I'm sure we can find examples of every company doing the same thing. This case looks like they isolated a specific run of vehicles that could have this defect. 2000 cars is 5 days. GM can not afford a safety problem on this vehicle and looks like they being very cautious.


Because a voucher off a new vehicle is the same as fixing a dangerous design flaw? GM enginners said it was a dumb idea. But red tape and corporate didn't seem to want to listen to them. Chrysler looked into the same issue and decided it was a very bad idea so they never went with it.


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

i hate people who talk so much **** about gm in my extended family we have owned everything and everyone keeps going back to gm cause not only do they seem more reliable but the dealerships are more customer oriented (except for Joe Self they are of they opinion noone knows as much as them) anyways every company has problems thats what you get when you mass-produce things you get flaws but its how fast the company realizes theres a problem and fixes it im pretty sure that if they werent confronted by the media Toyota would still not have done a recall on the gas pedals and the spare tire cable.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Ah... what??? Who the heck can read that?


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

fenix said:


> i hate people who talk so much **** about gm in my extended family we have owned everything and everyone keeps going back to gm cause not only do they seem more reliable but the dealerships are more customer oriented (except for Joe Self they are of they opinion noone knows as much as them) anyways every company has problems thats what you get when you mass-produce things you get flaws but its how fast the company realizes theres a problem and fixes it im pretty sure that if they werent confronted by the media Toyota would still not have done a recall on the gas pedals and the spare tire cable.





robertbick said:


> Ah... what??? Who the heck can read that?


 I can read it.... the public "at large" has been brainwashed into thinking that names like Toyota (we all know the whole list.... please...) are beyond tarnish. The famous Toyota recalls proved that all cars are mass produced and they are all in the same boat. I've known people who have had expensive repairs done to "golden list" of cars "like" Toyota in the belief that they can go forever. In that regard, cars are all disposeable IMO.
As for the steering wheel incident, I wouldn't put it past some lunatics if the deal was a "setup" to make GM look bad. 
And where are the Vin#'s if it is a real concern?


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

There are only 2100 vehicles involved in this recall. Most have just hit the dealers lots.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Not too good with cut/paste skills, but wallstreet has a new angle on the recall: article says it was a wrong steering wheel put on and later in assembly line the correct wheel was put on, but not in the proper way.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> You need to do more research on GM's recall history. Case in point would be trucks with the gas tank mounted *outside* the frame rails and the resulting fires and deaths associated. As well as how many *decades* it took them to address the issue.
> 
> But back to the topic. Yeah GM of today is much better in this area. I suspect they were wanting to take care of it like Shawn said just in case and before the shutdown.


 
Thanks for the history lesson there, bud. But I wasn't going in to the history of General Motors. My point was, they are trying to prevent a problem, something based on what, _one_ vehicle, and again people are using it as an excuse to attack GM. 

I gave an example of a very real problem that was experienced by many people from another manufacturer that was denied by the company. I don't recall saying GM hasn't made errors before...?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...cool it everybody!

...not everyone LOVES GM and, conversely, not everyone HATES GM. It is what it is.

...now, back to our regularly scheduled topic: Recall of 2100 vehicles.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*First year production again...*

Anyone remember when Saturn (may the brand rest in peace) did the massive recall because they had received a tank truck of contaminated coolant that probably would have trashed every car they put it in? Yeah, it was a new brand and they wanted to make sure it wasn't tarnished by failures, so they replaced all of the affected cars. They didn't just replace the coolant, or the motors, they replaced everyone's complete car. IIRC, it was something like 1,100 vehicles and many of them had already been delivered to customers, not just sitting on the dealer's lots. 

I think its great that Chevy is recalling all of these Cruzes (is that the proper plural of Cruze?), so they get the problems out of the supply quickly. I just hope this isn't a Lordstown issue.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

*recall??*

What did I hear about a steering wheel issue on the news for 2011 Cruze? Recall?


----------



## cruzin_for_a_bruzin (Mar 4, 2011)

Just read this article about the recall. It seems like an isolated issue but you may want to call the number at the bottom if you are curious...

Chevy Recalls Cruze After A Steering Wheel Falls Off - Driver's Seat - WSJ


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

To address a recall after only one vehicle....
This is a risk equation. Risk equations have two parts, probability, and cost (not part cost, but ramifications of the issue). Even though the probability is really low with one car, the cost is huge because we are talking about a steering wheel coming off giving a driver no control. So you do a recall when probability * cost is a certain value, even if it means one side of the equation is higher than the other.
With an item that has very low cost (a part rusting that will not cause a wreck), then a recall will not be made until the probability is really high.


----------



## smelly (Mar 25, 2011)

*recall*

ya caught that on the news this morning..... check your steering wheels


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

I merged two threads on the same subject. Before you open a new thread please search the subject first. Thanks.


----------



## Primarycolors4u (Mar 13, 2011)

there were 400 recalled here in Canada.......how do you know if your car is one the ones? Will we receive something in the mail, email....or just take it to the dealers?


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Primarycolors4u said:


> there were 400 recalled here in Canada.......how do you know if your car is one the ones? Will we receive something in the mail, email....or just take it to the dealers?


 If your wheel feels like it's coming loose, just slow down and pull off to the side. Don't pull on the wheel. call onstar or your dealer or both. Calling your lawyer is optional at that point.  JUST KIDDING !!!!! KIDDING !!!!!
But seriously, your dealer is well aware now that it hit television and you just need the last 8 of your VIN. One of our members had a PM option too over the weekend , so I typed in my VIN with a shaky index finger... all is well with my Black Beauty (Monolith). Of course I called every possible 800 on the back of that little card they send you with the "welcome pack" even after I was reassured.  Even called my dealer just to add that "local feel" to the whole experience..... they know me by name in every department since March 2nd when I started with the firrrrrrrrrmmmm seats and unusal shifts of the Auto6. But all is good now. Seats softening a bit and shifting is cool. How could I NOT call them about the steering wheel news? 
It would be interesting to know exactly when (like month/year) the 2500 or so were built. Just for the sake of knowing. Word is they corrected the chance of a "wrong" wheel being put on at that point in assembly. Therefore, a mistake can't be made at a non-steering wheel department later in the production line. But no one has ever said - so far - as to when the correction (change) in the assembly line was made. I guess they don't like to get into that much detail.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Primarycolors4u said:


> there were 400 recalled here in Canada.......how do you know if your car is one the ones? Will we receive something in the mail, email....or just take it to the dealers?


PM the last 8 of your VIN to me and I can tell you.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

SilverCruzer said:


> To address a recall after only one vehicle....
> This is a risk equation. Risk equations have two parts, probability, and cost (not part cost, but ramifications of the issue). Even though the probability is really low with one car, the cost is huge because we are talking about a steering wheel coming off giving a driver no control. So you do a recall when probability * cost is a certain value, even if it means one side of the equation is higher than the other.
> With an item that has very low cost (a part rusting that will not cause a wreck), then a recall will not be made until the probability is really high.


I'm pretty sure at this point, they're adjusting that equation slightly. GM has a lot riding on the Cruze, and the last thing they want is a perception that there's a safety issue. So I'm sure that there's an abundance of cuation being applied here.

Looks like my VIN isn't among those recalled. Whew. Still, I gotta admit, I'm giving that wheel a little bit of a lighter touch now when I make turns.


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

LiveLeak.com - Steering Wheel Falls Off - 2011 Chevy Cruze


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

scaredpoet said:


> GM has a lot riding on the Cruze, and the last thing they want is a perception that there's a safety issue. So I'm sure that there's an abundance of cuation being applied here.


Too late, at least for consumers of conservative news channels. I noticed Matt Drudge in the DrudgeReport linked to the story with a caption, "Government Motors cars already falling part" to the WSJ story of one steering wheel falling off of one out of aprox. 60K cars. So much wrong with that leading statement.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> Too late, at least for consumers of conservative news channels. I noticed Matt Drudge in the DrudgeReport linked to the story with a caption, "Government Motors cars already falling part" to the WSJ story of one steering wheel falling off of one out of aprox. 60K cars. So much wrong with that leading statement.


Politics is so "last century". Like anyone who works for a living really cares who's in office and really thinks that the government dosen't really run everything from food production to making bombs. 
That said, and back to subject of cars, the most alarming thing about this concern is how the video shows the one lousy bolt that holds the wheel in place! Even if it is attached correctly, the average person (me) never thought that ONE BOLT was responsible for hold a steering wheel in place. So, this is the results of the YouTube/Google era. Nothing is left to the imagination or shall we say, the fantasy, of what we think things to be. I'm not picking on the Cruze here. I'm picking on the whole of manufacturing and marketing. When we look at a "tough" looking car design, we don't (I don't) stop to think how a wheel is attached - be it steering or otherwise. I assume it's made to "TAKE IT". Alas, that fantasy appears to not be the case. So, am I to assume that a high horsepower Corvette also has a steering wheel held in place by one bolt? 
Oh yeah... that makes me want to take a car through it's "paces" on a nice curvy road, putting lots of stress on that one bolt. Think I'll save on gas,life,paranoia,tires, etc, until my lease is up. Then I'm sure the 2014 selling point will be Multi-Point Steering Wheel Attachment with beefed up steering assemblies too!! (thought my Cobalt had a cheap looking skinny steering rod down by the footwell. Turns out Cruze looks the same.With a little white bushing just waiting to be chewed up) But hey.. this is the stuff that dreams - and competition - is made of! The furure: Less emphasis on body style and aesthetics replaced by photos of heavy duty components in the sales lit. I have seen the future and it is wonderous,costly, but PRACTICAL. 
Here endeth the sermon for today.


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

..


----------

